# Lakeville, MA - Snowvac 84" snowblower; 2016 Ford F350 etc.



## mogulero (Mar 21, 2015)

Copy and paste url to see video:
https://lakevilleselfstorage.com/welcome/snovac/

















































































2016 F350 equipped with Magnum aluminum flatbed dump body and snowblower
$64,999
02347

Included:

2016 F350, Magnum aluminum dump body - pristine only 2000 miles

Arctic poly V-plow 96"

Snovac 84" snowblower powered by 38 horse Kohler v-twin

Salt dog spreader

Will consider selling separately.


----------

